# RS/VIFA/Tang Band Build



## Digisan (May 17, 2009)

Greetings HTS,

Here is a system I built in my apartment. I don't have access to a woodshop right now so I decided to put together a system using PE cabinets. I reinfored the walls of the cabinet with extra braces made of square 1/2"X1/2" hardwood strips, a lot of them!!! I usually flush mount all drivers but I just couldn't run a router in my living room. Driver compliment is as follows: RS225-RS100(2x)-Vifa D26NC55(2x)-Tang Band 13-1761S. I modifed the D26NC55 by gluing the dome housing to the heatsink/magnet structure, then I removed the faceplate. The TB 13-1761S is also modified by removing the phase plug and trimming the lip that holds the phase plug in place flush with the dome surround. The off axis dipersion is much better without the phase plug, however this creates a peak that must be corrected in the frequecy response. It is a 4 way active system using a pair of Echo Audiofire 8 sound cards, ART Teknika Console, Thuneau Frequency Allocator, Voxengo Delay, and Voxengo Pristine (room correction). All XO slopes are 4th order acoustic filters at 350, 1700, and 7K. The XO was developed using LinearX LMS and ARTA. Here are some pics and an FR graph. Unfortunately I don't have the off axis graphs for these speakers (I screwed up and deleted them), which are outstanding. The front wall is empty because I have a video projector, a screen is going up soon...

I downloaded the Room EQ Wizard (looks pretty sweet) and I am going to test it to see how it fairs against the Juice HiFi Audiolense.





































Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice work! Those look great and a great FR to boot!


----------



## Digisan (May 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Nice work! Those look great and a great FR to boot!



Thanks Anthony,

I didn't show it but the L+R channels are matched to +/-.25 dB.

Here is a snapshoot of my PCXO Console setup:










Rob


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

very cool looking speaker layout on the front baffle


----------

